# Baking vs Grilling



## r0dxx (Nov 30, 2006)

Is there any difference in health / nutrition between the two when cooking chicken breasts?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have often wondered the same thing.....If you don't mind can we throw boiling into the mix? I have boiled, baked, and grilled my chicken and always wondered what way is best for retaining the nutrition of the meat.


----------



## r0dxx (Nov 30, 2006)

The thing I'm kinda confused about is...When I bake the chicken it tastes better and is more juicy...but when I make it on the foreman its a little more dry...I use 99% fat free chicken breasts, but I'm wondering if one way retains more fat? Does the foreman grill really make a significant difference from the oven?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 1, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> Is there any difference in health / nutrition between the two when cooking chicken breasts?


Difference is negligable... well... unless you choose to bake/ grill the ba-geezus out of what ever you are cooking or unless you add something when baking/ grilling....

But boiling some things can cause some of the nutrients to leech out into the water... 

If you go to www.nutritiondata.com you can sometimes look up the nutrients/ minerals etc when you cook things via different methods (eg: bake v's boil v's grill).


----------



## obz (Dec 1, 2006)

Ive been told the same thing about boiling... the nutrients leaking out. Though I fail to see 24~ grams of protein seaping out of a chicken breast into the water.
Vegetables makes sents though.


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 1, 2006)

IS IT more healthy to use the Foreman Grill vs. Baking in the oven? Why is the foreman grill considered healthier way of cooking, versus using the oven? When I use the oven I just sprinkle seasoning (no oil). Is there any difference? Less fat, more fat?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 1, 2006)

As I said - the difference is bascially negligable (check www.nutritiondata.com).... 

This is especially when discussing chicken breast (where there is very little fat). Reason being is that the SMALL difference in the grill is with the fat having a chance to 'drip' off and drain away (hence the "healthiest way to cook" claim).... But with chicken breast there is not a lot of 'fat' to drip off - so it would only really effect ther higher fat meats (eg: chops).

However - if you cooked your higher fat meat on a proper roast tray (where the fat can drip away anyway - the difference is, once again, not appreciable.


----------



## 007 (Dec 1, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> IS IT more healthy to use the Foreman Grill vs. Baking in the oven? Why is the foreman grill considered healthier way of cooking, versus using the oven? When I use the oven I just sprinkle seasoning (no oil). Is there any difference? Less fat, more fat?



I would assume that when you bake something, it sits in the fat that is cooked out.  However, when grilled, the fat would drip out and not be digested.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 2, 2006)

If your chicken comes out of the foreman grill all dry its because you cooked it too long or its up too high...or a combo of both. I have my chicken timed on each side of the grill....I have never used a foreman grill but my ex did and she would always burn her chicken. That leaves it all dry. I spray olive oil on my chicken, then season it, then grill it for 6 minutes and 30 seconds on each side on medium to medium-low heat. This leaves the outside with nice grill lines and the inside very tender and moist.


----------



## drew_c (Dec 2, 2006)

Upgrading my $20 cheapo Foreman grill (no buttons to be found) to the "next gen" version aka the version with temp control and a timer was probably the best thing I ever did. The better version was only $70.00 or so.. No more burnt, dried out meats. Plus I can cook about 5x the amount of food at once and it's a whole lot easier to clean. 

Plus it just looks cooler


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah the regular foreman has no temp settings so it burns everything.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2006)

the only difference is that grilling tastes a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Skate67 (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont know if this is true, but I've heard that the high temperatures from grilling/frying cause carcinogenic agents, whereas baking does not.


----------



## bjz (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a grill with a temp setting and still my chicken breast comes out dry.  Maybe it is my meat?  Any tips for marinading to retain moisture without fat? I actually am  not worried too much about the fat in chicken breast without the skin.  It doesn't have very much does it?


----------



## slip (Dec 3, 2006)

you might be cooking too long or hot.  people chronically overcook chicken.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 3, 2006)

bjz said:


> I have a grill with a temp setting and still my chicken breast comes out dry.  Maybe it is my meat?  Any tips for marinading to retain moisture without fat? I actually am  not worried too much about the fat in chicken breast without the skin.  It doesn't have very much does it?




I don't share this secret often, but I marinade my chicken in milk overnite. I thaw it first in my kitchen sink and then put however many breasts into a pyrex (I only use pyrex now for storing or warming my food) will it up with milk and then cover it and put it into the fridge overnite. Then I warm my grill up to about medium heat or a little less and then coat my chicken with a little olive oil...season it...throw it on the grill. I have these large Tyson breasts from Sam's Club. They take about 7 minutes on each side...if they are on the small side its like 6:30 on each side. This cooks it perfect and they are VERY moist and tender...let them sit for about 5 minutes after you grill them so when you cut into them the juices don't pour out. They need time for the juice to absorb back into the meat before cutting into it. The meat can be cut with a fork and is tender like a filet mignon. The key to tender juicy chicken is not over cooking it or cooking it with too hot of a grill...and the milk marinade is crazy but works so well.


----------



## Skate67 (Dec 3, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I don't share this secret often, but I marinade my chicken in milk overnite. I thaw it first in my kitchen sink and then put however many breasts into a pyrex (I only use pyrex now for storing or warming my food) will it up with milk and then cover it and put it into the fridge overnite. Then I warm my grill up to about medium heat or a little less and then coat my chicken with a little olive oil...season it...throw it on the grill. I have these large Tyson breasts from Sam's Club. They take about 7 minutes on each side...if they are on the small side its like 6:30 on each side. This cooks it perfect and they are VERY moist and tender...let them sit for about 5 minutes after you grill them so when you cut into them the juices don't pour out. They need time for the juice to absorb back into the meat before cutting into it. The meat can be cut with a fork and is tender like a filet mignon. The key to tender juicy chicken is not over cooking it or cooking it with too hot of a grill...and the milk marinade is crazy but works so well.



Interesting....


----------



## LoadedBats (Dec 3, 2006)

I think the foreman grill sucks balls.  charcoal or propane grills are the ticket!!


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 3, 2006)

LoadedBats said:


> I think the foreman grill sucks balls.  charcoal or propane grills are the ticket!!



Charcoal.



Grill Master JimSnow.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Dec 3, 2006)

Any time you fry or grill something you create carcinogens from oxidizing any oils that are present.  In the case of meat, your oils are going to come from the animal fat.  It's not bad enough to make you never grill anything again, but definitely do not add any kind of oil to it before you fry or grill it.  Ever heard of hydrogenated oil aka trans fat?  yeah that's what you get when you fry unsaturated fat.  It goes from being the best kind of fat to the worst kind.

So yeah grill away just don't spread butter or oil on any of it.  And you probably shouldn't eat grilled meat more than 3 times a week.  Any less than that the dangers will be far too negligible to worry about.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 3, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Any time you fry or grill something you create carcinogens from oxidizing any oils that are present.  In the case of meat, your oils are going to come from the animal fat.  It's not bad enough to make you never grill anything again, but definitely do not add any kind of oil to it before you fry or grill it.  Ever heard of hydrogenated oil aka trans fat?  yeah that's what you get when you fry unsaturated fat.  It goes from being the best kind of fat to the worst kind.
> 
> So yeah grill away just don't spread butter or oil on any of it.  And you probably shouldn't eat grilled meat more than 3 times a week.  Any less than that the dangers will be far too negligible to worry about.



I was wondering when someone would bring up the grilling carcinogens. I like my steaks charred with plenty of ashes spewed all over them. I'm a "deadman walking". Good thing I don't have the time to grill more than twice a year.

LOL.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Dec 3, 2006)

As my boss would say whenever I'd step into a conversation with too much detail "leave it to Max to ruin the fun by using long words and making unnecessarily too much sense"

hahaha

Oh and another quote from the same guy "dude Max why even waste your breath, he's gonna eat the fucking cookie regardless"


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 3, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> As my boss would say whenever I'd step into a conversation with too much detail "leave it to Max to ruin the fun by using long words and making unnecessarily too much sense"
> 
> hahaha
> 
> Oh and another quote from the same guy "dude Max why even waste your breath, he's gonna eat the fucking cookie regardless"




I've got of box of Reese's Cookies dedicated to Max... after I have my charred steak. LOL


----------



## Plateau_Max (Dec 3, 2006)

Either it's coincidence or you actually remember me mentioning how much I love reeces cups, even though it's been so long since I've allowed myself to eat one...

either way good show brother


----------



## Rocky_B (Dec 4, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Either it's coincidence or you actually remember me mentioning how much I love reeces cups, even though it's been so long since I've allowed myself to eat one...
> 
> either way good show brother


 
I honestly don't think you should completely restrict yourself from eating reeses cups... I rarely ever eat chocolate bars, but I won't make the decision never to have one again as this will bring me to insanity. It's simple psychology really, people want what they can't have, and so restricting yourself completely, unless forced to do so by an allergy, can hurt you mentally. The Rock loves jelly donuts and eats them once a week.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 5, 2006)

Rocky_B said:


> I honestly don't think you should completely restrict yourself from eating reeses cups... I rarely ever eat chocolate bars, but I won't make the decision never to have one again as this will bring me to insanity. It's simple psychology really, people want what they can't have, and so restricting yourself completely, unless forced to do so by an allergy, can hurt you mentally. The Rock loves jelly donuts and eats them once a week.




If I had Max's address I'd send him a case of Reese's Cookies... and wonder how long the package would sit before it was ripped apart from overwhelming desire. LOL


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 17, 2006)

Hate to beat a dead horse...

But does anyone know the actual nutrition fact differences? I'm dieting down for a show, and I'm still debating if I should only use the foreman grill instead of making my chicken breasts in the oven. Or am I over thinking things?


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 17, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> Hate to beat a dead horse...
> 
> But does anyone know the actual nutrition fact differences? I'm dieting down for a show, and I'm still debating if I should only use the foreman grill instead of making my chicken breasts in the oven. Or am I over thinking things?




Yep, yer beatin' the dead chicken. As long as you're splittin' feather hairs - I'd go with the grill. You'll leech off more fat and cook faster (presumably keeping more nutrients).

No facts, but geesh... the diff is only in the fat the meat is in contact with. Other variables can't be significant.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 17, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> Hate to beat a dead horse...
> 
> But does anyone know the actual nutrition fact differences? I'm dieting down for a show, and I'm still debating if I should only use the foreman grill instead of making my chicken breasts in the oven. Or am I over thinking things?


FIRSTLY = YOU ARE OVER THINKING THINGS! Sheesh!!  There is going to be more variation BETWEEN different chicken breasts than you will get between the two different cooking methods!!

(what? All chicken breasts ARE NOT the same in their nutritional content?!  Shock horror! But?? How??!!  )

Seriously - think about it - all natural foods are NOT standardised!! They do not all contain exactly the same nutrients/calories and there is no way you can say what is in them.... It is like taking two humans and expecting to get the same fat: lean ration each time - it doesn't happen that way.

Oats, fruit, vegetables, milk, meats etc etc - nothing is 'exact'... So don't try to kid yourself that it is. The best you can do is take the same amount and watch the reaction IN YOU....


Secondly - if you are that anal that you want to check - GO TO THE LINK I POSTED: www.nutritiondata.com

In fact - I can do it for you:
CHICKEN BREAST - ROASTED here
CHICKEN BREAST - FRIED here
CHICKEN BREAST - STEWED here

That is the best you can do....

Well - that - or you could set up your own bomb calorimeter in your kitchen and work it out for yourself.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 17, 2006)

Too many people, too many threads... are looking for _exactness_.

No such animal.

Kinda reminds of the girl in another thread seeking for parallels to anorexia nervosa in bodybuilders (my take).

It's much about nothing - probably concealing a copping problem.


Just my read.


----------



## r0dxx (Dec 17, 2006)

NY Resolution this year:

NO COUNTING CALORIES.


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 17, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> NY Resolution this year:
> 
> NO COUNTING CALORIES.




ADD MORE FEMALE PUBIC HAIR TO MY PROTEIN INTAKE. 

Well, at least one in 2007.


----------



## bjz (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah no counting cals. I am too stubborn to do that.  I have to once in awhile to figure out what is causing me to gain fat though.  

chicken breasts have such a small amount of fat it wont make that much difference if you bake or grill unless you are adding more fat and oil.

I still find my foreman grill is drying meats out.  Someone told me it is because it presses down too hard on the meat therefore pressing out the juices that keep the meat tender. Some chicken has been treated to be more tender. Added fluid, broth and soduim etc.... Those frozen breasts you get from tyson.  I find they come out better especially if you tend to over cook.  I only cook them until they are no longer pink inside.  I dont think it ever took 55 min though.  I usually use a pan and sear them fast on high heat on each side and then cook for a few minutes until done through.

Good point not to cut into any meat until it has time to rest so the juices dont run out.  

I love my steak cooked seared on each side in a iron pan.  Love that crust on the outside while it is med rare inside. 

mmmm


----------



## depaul (Dec 23, 2006)

bjz said:


> Those frozen breasts you get from tyson.  I find they come out better especially if you tend to over cook.  I only cook them until they are no longer pink inside.  I dont think it ever took 55 min though.  I usually use a pan and sear them fast on high heat on each side and then cook for a few minutes until done through.
> 
> Good point not to cut into any meat until it has time to rest so the juices dont run out.
> 
> mmmm



Yeah, I noticed the packages say to cook them for like 45-55 minutes, which IMO seems like quite a long time...when you guys say 6 minutes on each side are you talking about Foreman grills or in good old charcoal (well, mine's electric but has charcoal) grills?  Also I guess you cook it shorter if it's been defrosted, I usually just throw them on frozen.

Interesting comment by the way about cooking/grilling fats converting them to trans fats.  Not sure that I buy it though given that the hydrogenation process used that results in trans fats takes place at 480 degrees celcius, which is I'm sure a lot hotter than you're grilling your chicken at.  (If it's not, I can tell you why it's too dry...)


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2006)

drew_c said:


> Upgrading my $20 cheapo Foreman grill (no buttons to be found) to the "next gen" version aka the version with temp control and a timer was probably the best thing I ever did. The better version was only $70.00 or so.. No more burnt, dried out meats. Plus I can cook about 5x the amount of food at once and it's a whole lot easier to clean.
> 
> Plus it just looks cooler


I'm actually thinking of getting one of the newer ones. Have a link to the one you bought?


----------

